# Rubber Guard - Help



## Dave_T_L_W (Oct 25, 2007)

I started bringing rubber guard into my rolling last nite and had some sucess. I was able to go from mission control to a nice triangle a couple of time and came home very proud of myself (loved how little my opponent could do once i was in mission control by the way). BUT I woke up this morning with pains in my knee, probably from all the lateral pressure on it- am I doing something wrong or am i just not flexiable enough yet or do i just have dodgy knees? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Obliquity (Oct 25, 2007)

What are doggy knees?


----------



## Odin (Oct 25, 2007)

Dave_T_L_W said:


> I started bringing rubber guard into my rolling last nite and had some sucess. I was able to go from mission control to a nice triangle a couple of time and came home very proud of myself (loved how little my opponent could do once i was in mission control by the way). BUT I woke up this morning with pains in my knee, probably from all the lateral pressure on it- am I doing something wrong or am i just not flexiable enough yet or do i just have dodgy knees?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


 
The muscles in you knees are proberly just not used to that sort of movement, dont worry about it your'll be fine.

Saying that if it does continue to hurt after a week go see your doc.


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Oct 26, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> What are doggy knees?


 

As in knees that are dodgy. I have had problems with my knees for ever (various different ones involving ligaments, muscles and genral pains) and hope that this isnt going to limit my use of rubber guard as I am a big fan...


----------



## Mei Hua (Oct 26, 2007)

Dave_T_L_W said:


> As in knees that are dodgy. I have had problems with my knees for ever (various different ones involving ligaments, muscles and genral pains) and hope that this isnt going to limit my use of rubber guard as I am a big fan...


It can take a little time to work the rubber guard and build up the foundation for it, as Odin said keep working on it and see a Dr if they still hurt later on, add some extra stretching/flexibility exercises into the legs and work on building the knees up a bit, try a hot pad after doing it when resting at home to relax and keep them loose.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Could someone explain to me where to exert pressure on my opponent and with what parts of my body while performing the rubber guard? Thank you all.


----------



## joemoplata (Feb 21, 2008)

When first working the rubber guard people have the tendency to pull to hard on their leg which puts more pressure on the knee.  Be very careful with the soreness, it could indicate some slight tears in any of the main ligaments which could lead to larger tears or even a full tear which is really bad news.  

Take it easy, you've got plenty of time to get better as long as you're healthy!


----------

